# IBS is ruining my life, HELP!



## worriedpandora (Jul 18, 2009)

Mum says I had bad stomache since I was born. I used to get very bad wind and screamed a lot and when I started solids the doctors gave me something to stop me being sick all the time. The doctors suggested I might be intollerant of dairy, so as a toddler I was on a dairy free diet for serval months, and then over the years have tried dairy and wheat free diets... but stilll got bad tummy pains, painful bloating/big wind and would sit on the loo for long time at least 3 times a day. As I got older the bloating and pain got worse. I still have massive explosions on the loo, but they don't scare me so much now i'm 13. It made me worried about going into assembly, going on school trips, or going anywhere I didn't know where the loo would be, so mum took me to a specialist. I had blood taken and a scan, but they couldn't find anything. I take Mebeverine when really bad but its difficult to get in liquid form and not good at taking pills. Everyday I eat acidophilus tablet, every night I do relaxation technics. I think I am quite an outgoing confident person. I'm tall and very skinny, can't seem to put any weight on.My mum is very supportive and the school were until started secondary school and now have to deal with on my own. This has become such a big part of my life, and I really want to get it under control. I've tried really hard to not let it affect me, but really had enough. I'm finding it hard to concentrate and study.Has anyone got any suggestions? Please...........


----------



## vickieibsd (Jun 12, 2009)

You are only 13? I can remember at your age having episodes of diarreha and the pediatrician telling my Mom I had a spastic stomach. I am 51 now and just had the most severe flare up of my life. There will be periods of time that it will be an issue and times it will not. I would tell you...you are young, lean on your Mom and do everything in your generations time to help us all find an answer for this. Try really hard not to concentrate and fixate on it and trust me when I tell you I truly do understand how difficult it is. You are so young to even think about your life being ruined....talk to your Mom and your Dr.


----------



## rnm_91 (Jul 19, 2009)

You should talk to your doctor about more treatments, although you have to find a doctor who is willing to help you and give you good advice. Have you tried exercising? It might help with some of your symptoms. Other than that, I really don't have any good advice lol. I'm 18 and pretty much in the same position. High school was hard to get through with IBS, but like everything else, it'll pass.


----------



## worriedpandora (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. I'm lucky to have a mum who keeps up with whats being said about IBS, maybe one day they will find something.


----------



## worriedpandora (Jul 18, 2009)

I already do a lot of sport, and I play golf too which helps me to relax and focus on something else, but it never seems to go away. Every morning its the same routine, even on holidays. Mums says we should try staying away from certain foods, but what I eat is pretty boring already. Do you stay away from certain foods?


----------



## rnm_91 (Jul 19, 2009)

Honestly I don't even know what kinds of food trigger my symptoms. So I pretty much eat what I want (which I prob shouldn't do). I am going to try eating smaller meals, though. Maybe 5 or 6 small meals a day instead of 3 big ones (what I usually eat). It seems that when I eat large meals, my symptoms really flare up. You could try that if you already haven't.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

Have you tried staying away from fruits. I had the biggest problem with fatty foods, fruits, and oils. I dont think you mentioned eliminating fruits from your diet you could always give it a try just for about 2 weeks. You should know by then if fruits are the problem. Do you take calcium every night because that helps me and l-glutamine.My brother almost died from dehydration when he was like 5 or 6 b\c of the constant diarrhea. They would give him electrolytes.I use to play softball and they made us workout a lot and that would tire me out so much that my ibs was much worse. Now I dont play anymore and my stomach has settle. So be careful that you dont overwork your body b\c of the constant d. When your older you can start weight lifting which is almost guranteed to put weight on you. When exercising watch how much you run b\c that will take up a lot of calories. Also get plenty of rest in between workouts or your body will get too fatigue and that will definately cause more d.In the morning eat something you know will give you the least about of trouble then later in the day eat heavier foods that are more risky. Plus I learned that if I drink more water later in the day then I have less trouble but if i drink like 30 fluid ounces earlier in the day it gives me more trouble then later. Try drinking warm water b\c cold water can be constricting.LAst thing i have noticed that i have a horrible time with whole grain wheat breads and italian bread. So i wouldn't recommend eating them and try staying away from chocalate and caffiene.Best of luck hope things get better


----------



## worriedpandora (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm constantly snacking! I'm soo hungry all the time! I eat a lot of rice cakes cause mum won't let me eat too many sweet things between meals. She also Bought me some Aloe Vera in cranberry juice which is supposedly going to calm my stomache down!!! Will let you know if it works. Had a ham and cheese toasty today cause craved one. Not one of my best choices.........


----------



## worriedpandora (Jul 18, 2009)

Not allowed to eat fatty foods anymore, missing my chips. Mum thinks may be one of my triggers as eat quite a few. I can eat fruit as long as it is pealed or cooked. Peaches is a great favourite! And I love strawberries. I think mum would cry if couldn't eat fruit as have problems with veg. No beans or cabbage and I used to eat brocolli, but think that make me windy. As does Cantelope melon. Food is getting more boring. Lots of fish.........We also noticed that pork is a trigger and not just ham and hot dogs, but gelatine which of course you find in jelly sweets. As I can't eat chocolate and not that keen on the dark, get Haribos as treat, but no more............Also Onions and Garlic are BIG nono.


----------



## searching4answers (Mar 4, 2010)

get tested for bacterial overgrowth. just a suggestion because it can often be confused with ibs, but with overgrowth you may stand a chance to get over your symptoms.


----------

